# I'm overwhelmed...



## wannacow (Dec 10, 2011)

This is my first winter with goats.  I have 2 nubians and 2 saanens.  They have been in an inside barn since I got them in Mar.  Last week DH finished their pens in our 3 sided shed.  They are dry and out of the wind and seem to be doing well.  It has gotten very cold this week, -15 at night.  They have 24 hr access to grass hay and are getting a lb of alfalfa pellets twice a day, also about a 1/2 c of purina goat chow with their alfalfa.  They also have free access to goat minerals, although I've never seen them eat them.  I'm hoping the 2 older does are bred.  My question, is, am I feeding them correctly?  I don't really see them eating much hay right now, in fact I've not had to fill the hay feeders since they've been outside.  The feeders are new, but it is the same hay they were eating before.  I guess I just need some reassurance.  I'm a "black and white, needing a recipe" type person.


----------



## elevan (Dec 10, 2011)

What you're doing sounds perfectly fine.  I don't have full sized dairy breeds so I'm sure someone else will chime in on that angle if it should be addressed.

You may be a black and white - need a recipe type of person but goats are gonna test that to the max    If your goats are healthy and happy then you're doing great.

Take a look at the Feeding Discussion thread (link in my signature) and you'll see just how big of a range there is in the way that people feed their goats (_reminds me that I've changed some things and need to edit my post there_).

As to the minerals...the consumption of them seems to come in waves.  Sometimes they eat a ton and other very little or none...it's why it's best to offer free choice.


----------



## wannacow (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks elevan.  My nubian doe was pretty skinny all summer while I was milking.  She ate well and had good pasture and browse.  I was still milking her when she went to the breeder for a month and a half.  When she came back, she was huge!  I'm not sure if it was because of the feeding or because she wasn't milking anymore.  Now, I think she's lost a little weight.  Probably just my imagination, but I really want them to be healthy and to have healthy kids.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

wannacow said:
			
		

> I really want them to be healthy and to have healthy kids.


Thats good !!!!


----------



## Hillsvale (Dec 10, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> wannacow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed.... all any of us want is heathy happy livestock and it is certainly stressful when one of them doesn't appear to be thriving but you sound like your doing a great job.


----------



## wannacow (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for all your encouragement.  I'll keep "plugging" away.    Time to go feed the girls.


----------



## currycomb (Dec 10, 2011)

if they are not eating the hay, check it. it may be nothing but stems and very unattractive to goats(they really are kinda picky)maybe try a new bale from some other location and see if they eat that. when it is cold out, they really need the hay to help keep them warm thru digestion of the plant material. it may be moldy, again not very tastey.


----------



## wannacow (Dec 10, 2011)

I gave them a new bale.  They were all over that.  I think they just like new that they can trample and don't like the new hayfeeders.  :/


----------



## nstilwater (Dec 14, 2011)

my goat will not eat anything that has been out overnight i have to feed her just enough to last the day or it goes to waste


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 15, 2011)

A 80 to 100 lb goat only eats around 3 to 5 lbs of hay a day, Which is maybe a good thick slab/wedge from a 45 lb square bale. The rest they mostly dig thorugh and waste. Of course their consumption will go up some if they are lactating. I suggest putting just enough hay out each day, so they aren't acting starved the next day, but aren't wasting it and leaving alot behind. Or put out fresh hay twice a day, just enough to last in between feedings. 

I find my goats will almost always choose to eat the hay loose on the ground or thrown in a big tub on the ground before they eat out of a hay rack, but if they are not given a choice then they will eat out of the hay rack.  

How big are the holes in your hay rack?  wire?


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 15, 2011)

A goat eats 4% of it's body weight of "something"  a day.  Mine also only like hay that is "fresh"  (don't tell them it has been sitting in the barn since fall).  I try to keep out just enough and won't refill until they are empty or close to it.


----------



## wannacow (Dec 15, 2011)

I was wondering about that too.  My hay feeders are made out of cattle panels.  I know they can stick their heads thru because they stick their heads thru the fence to see me or each other all the time.    I was wondering if I put out too much, but I thought they'd get hungry and eat it anyway.  I think I was wrong.    The last couple of days I put a couple flakes in their pens.  They seem much happier.  

I think I just need to have the woman that I bought the nubians from stop by some time if she is in the area to tell me they look fine.  :/  I have never seen a non lactating or pregnant nubian so I really don't know what she is supposed to look like.  I bought her after she kidded and learned to milk on her.  Her coat looks good and she's alert and runs when I let her out.  I'm sure they're doing well, I just wish I knew what I was doing.  I grew up in the country, but never had animals so I have no background knowledge to build on.  I really appreciate all your help and encouragement.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 15, 2011)

Mine eat everything in the rack before I give them any more.  But they will always delude themselves into thinking that a new bale is better than fresh hay in the rack.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 15, 2011)

I have one other piece of advice,  You sound like you are keeping them in the barn a lot. livestock need sunshine. It is very important for their health.   I would be less worried about the cold and more worried about getting them fresh air and sunshine.  I would try to keep them out all day and only lock them in at night. If you aren't already doing this, since you added on the new fencing. Atleast give them the option to go outside all day.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I have one other piece of advice,  You sound like you are keeping them in the barn a lot. livestock need sunshine. It is very important for their health.   I would be less worried about the cold and more worried about getting them fresh air and sunshine.  I would try to keep them out all day and only lock them in at night. If you aren't already doing this, since you added on the new fencing. Atleast give them the option to go outside all day.


Good advice !!!!! *Sunshine*  is Important for livestock !!!


----------



## wannacow (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, they are in an "outside" barn.  3 sided.  They get sunshine (when the sun shines    We're on day 6 of gloomy)  in their stalls but I also try to get them out during the day for exercise and sunshine.  Hopefully, we can get the fence finished this wknd, so they can be out all day.  If I'm not with them outside right now, they won't browse.  The older nubian HAS to be with ME...    We're also so dry the electric fence in their summer pasture isn't working.  My young saanen, Stella! is very naughty and won't stay in.  She likes the neighbor's alfalfa pasture or our new fruit trees.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 15, 2011)

One on mine was like that........didnt want to graze if I left.  he'd just stand at the gate and wait for my return.  

It took some tough love.  I just left him there and did not go back until he left the gate a rejoined the herd.


----------



## wannacow (Dec 15, 2011)

She's ok when I leave if she's left in the pasture, but since our pasture isn't fenced in yet, they will be at the house and the neighbors' houses... even though they have ACRES @ their disposal.


----------

